# So what kind of old boats do you have out in the shed?



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I am commin to terms with the pile of the boats that I have layin around the house. I was wonderin if anyone else has let the old boats pile up. My other half around the house thinks that I need to get rid of some of these but I just cant. Anyone else have this problem. Give me some ammo! 

Here is the pile/quiver that I ran into. 

- 2 prijon hurricanes - 1 is a rodeo hurricane.
- 1 blue dancer (ah my first boat)
- 1 blunt necky
- 1 corsica 
- 1 disco riot
- 1 slice riot
- 1 230 in a zone pyranha
- 2 m3's pyranha
- 1 bigfoot squirt boat
- 1 sin squirt boat
- 1 outdoor edge long squirtboat
- 2 custom made 1970's down river racin fiberglass boats
- 1 pyranha 420
- 1 62 project

Is this too many or should I get rid of a few? What do you all think?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

wow, thats quite the quiver. You have me beat hands down. And for all the people that call me a boat whore, please note this thread!


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

I hear the gears turning in your mind, gh: "I can buy three more boats and still tell my wife I'm not as bad as that guy."


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I have an empty rack in the garage right now...

RDNEK, how do you store that many boats and several of them are quite long.


----------



## Trout_Bobber (Oct 26, 2006)

A Honcho! blah!! isn't EJ recycling old boats?

a Tax deduction is better than getting cash for that sucker and then learning that the GD boat killed somebody! :shock:


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Where exactly are you seeing Honcho?


----------



## Trout_Bobber (Oct 26, 2006)

big and blue and in my garage!!!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Last year I held a free raffle at work for my old slightly cracked Necky Jive. The winner was stoked and paddles the beginner runs on the Poudre with it.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Create your own BOAT HENGE in the back yard. It's the only logical use and the river gods will forever smile upon you. The classics should be enshrined and worshipped.  Your wife will love it.....I'm sure she'll excuse it as a much needed good omen.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I love the idea of a Boat-henge. That's ingenious. I want one too. You might still be able to get a decent price for some of those; but that's only if you're willing to part with them. I know a guy who has 20 (yes 20) boats in his backyard. Don't let anyone (even your woman) make you part with a boat. A paddler's relationship with his boats is a unique one that is only meant to be ended when he is emotionally and psychologically prepared for such a transition.

COUNT


----------



## colopaddler (Dec 8, 2003)

*necky blunt*

i am looking for a necky blunt..i live in fort collins colorado...are you selling it?????


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm looking for a boat for my brother in law for christmas and don't want to spend more than $150 to $200. He is a new boater and just needs something to hit the lower A with. Let me know if anybody has an old Godzilla, Fly or anything they want to get rid of. He is 6' about 200.

RDNEK- want to get rid of that Riot Disco? By the way great quiver!  


Just for record
- Gus
- 420
......damn I need more boats!


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

check out the new Dagger Podcast coming out next Tuesday. Hobie will walk you through the quiver of boats - all dagger - in his yard...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

How do you guys like your 420's?


----------



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a Savage Scorpion, and a bunch of other unimportant ones. The Scorpion is probably the greatest boat ever (I know thats pretty bold), but I need a new seat to give it a second life. Does anyone have a seat to give an old classic a couple more runs?

Randy


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

RDNEK, you are actually one boat short. You still need to get a slalom specific fiberglass boat. 

The 420 is very nice.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Prijon Samarai
Riot Slice
Wavesport BigEZ (#1- with big hole in it)
Prijon Embudo
Wavesport EZG

sold the WS BigEZ #2
sold the WS Crossfire (my first boat, I regret selling it, "I feel shame")


----------



## onebakedpotato (May 12, 2005)

Only 5 boats in the garage.

Big aluminum Canoe
Big Blue Dancer (does everyone have one of these?)
Necky Gliss
Prion Delirious
Prion Delirium

I would love to sell my Prion delirious. It is Orange in very good shape and a great slicey boat. A real knife edge front and back. It is a really great boat for deep water with swirling eddies Like sections of the Lake Fork of the Gunnison. Is squirting too old school to be fun anymore?

Anyway, although very different it is too similar to my favorite of all these the Necky Gliss. I love the gliss for a stable all river boat and the first thing I put people in who want to learn how to kayak. 

Enough for the trying to sell the Delirious.....

Really I want to know...
Why do we keep these boats? My own theory is that we paid so much money for them and can only get back a quarter of the price. 

Has anyone had good luck selling their used gear and could shed some light on what works best. Sell as a package (skirt, paddle, jacket etc.), classified vs. internet or boat swap, letting people demo, the right time of year. What has worked best for you?


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Isn't ok if you use them? Hydrodynamic study requires many tools!

Boat/ last used
Class 6 / yesterday 32nd +, 2 Great Blue herons
S6f / friday town run, 700cfs suprisingly alot to play
Nomad Razor slalom / sat. Havaland lake flat water workout
Neckey Chronic / last week, town run
DR Mafia / Sept. Kicking Horse, BC...no Piedra sept.
Neckey Mission / town Aug.
Pyranha Attack / low water town Aug.
Grumman 14' / Summit lake sailing. Aug.
Fly / early sprng town
Rocket / last self support, Selway early 2000's? too long!
Invader / ?

Sold: H3 235, ProZone, InaZne 230, Inazone 220, S6 190, RPM, Hurricane, T-Slalom, Hydra Swift

Now what bike will I ride today? 

Happy retired gear freak.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

onebakedpotato said:


> Has anyone had good luck selling their used gear and could shed some light on what works best. Sell as a package (skirt, paddle, jacket etc.), classified vs. internet or boat swap, letting people demo, the right time of year. What has worked best for you?


Ask gh.
He sells and buys boats so often that we've started calling his sales department "g-bay".


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

gbay here! If its a current boat and gear sell on gear swap. If its a bit outdated sell it on ebay and if your me you just let everyone you know that you have something that you are going to part with and be reasonable about the price. Waiting for spring seems to be the best method for sellers. Send me a PM and we can talk more.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

2 Blue-hole canoes
G-Force 6.1
CFS
Redline
RPM
GT
Big-Wheel

Hopefully a Jefe soon and possibly another playboat.......

I sold my Dagger Crossfire (first kayak) a few years back to a friend that I worked with. Never saw it again and regreted it ever since....

--Zach


----------



## bob marshall (Jun 7, 2006)

Plastic:
Topolino
Topoduo
Salto 
Diablo evolution
delerious
delerious C1
release
athlete
baluga
squashtail

Glass:
screamin meamie
bigfoot
shred
surf

1 tandem touring
3 single touring

for the wife
creeker 225
nano
maestro

I have a big shed.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

I probably have the stupidest quiver on the buzz,though I have some good boats;
1}Necky Blunt= main hardshell
2}Aire Force IK= Primary boat world travel AWESOME!!
3}Aire Lynx IK= 1ST BOAT only use for self support overnight,friends,and about once a year dowm Watertown.
4} Prijon T-Canyon= 1ST hardshell lays on the porch,use for exercise at res. once or twice a year
5}Innova Safari IK= Sucks too small , super tippy ,terrible outfitting,sits in closet
6}Sevylor Tahiti= cheap ass ducky bought for friends when I only had the Lynx,used twice sits in closet take it out once a year to see if it still holds air.
7}Pilsener Urquell = Chinese knock off of the Tahiti plastered with PU labels won in liquor store raffle... still in box.
Need playboat and I have always wanted a Savage Beast.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

*Only Four Boats*

1. Holloform Riverchaser circa 1982(my firstboat)

2. Eurokayak Agression (ten years old)

3. Prijon Rockit (ten years old)

4. Jackson 4 fun

My favorite boat had to be a Corsica -S.


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

wavesport excel, i found it next to a dumpster
wavesport xxx, had it for years
phat, damn oiltanker
mutant, not actually in the garage right now
project 45, too dry
drain squirt boat, too dry


heh i thought it was getting out of control but now im straightened out


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting thread, and the survey says!

-Wavesport Mutant
-Perception Mr. Clean(new to list)
-Wavesport 4 Play
-Fluid Solo
-Wavesport T2
-Wavesport EZ
-El Jefe


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

*bored in class, so . . .*

Nice score on the excel, &d.

currently:

perception pirrouette
liquid logic gus
pyranha microbat 240
liquid logic cr125


----------

